
Show HN: Knocker, automate finding businesses without a website - tcosialls
https://knocker.io/
======
thanksforfish
Looks cool. Theres a few typos that I noticed looking over the page.

Int -> in

~~~
tcosialls
Oh nice one! Thank you for reporting I appreciate

------
cclleemm
Beautiful land page, I just register ! This kind of service can be very
helpful for me. Great idea and useful tool.

~~~
tcosialls
Thank you for the feedback @cclleemm May I know what is your
position/profession?

------
Ana84
This is a great idea! It can be very useful for my digital agency.

~~~
tcosialls
Thanks for the feedback! Sure, feel free to get in touch with us, we would be
happy to show you how Knocker can best help your business

------
kentin
Hey, congratulation for this tool ! I will use it to find new leads for my
sales team !

~~~
tcosialls
Happy to hear that! Feel free to reach out to us directly, we can give tips to
your business developer to create optimum searches

------
noodlesdoodles
Very cool idea! This is very useful especially for my soon to be marketing
agency. :)

~~~
tcosialls
thanks! What kind of businesses will you target with your marketing agency?

